
Show HN: Xezilaires – a simple PHP library to read structured Excel files - dkarlovi
https://github.com/dkarlovi/xezilaires
======
dkarlovi
A lot of businesses use Excel as their means of storing and exchanging any
sort of structured data.

This PHP library allows you to define a PHP class and a mapping (using column
names or header labels) how you'd like to transform the said Excel into the
PHP value object. Then you iterate the Excel sheet one row at a time and get a
PHP object for each row, which you can for example store to the DB via an ORM.

Since it's using Symfony Serializer, you can also create custom denormalizers,
like converting a random date-ish string into an instance of \DateTime.

More features (like validation, proper streaming serializers for very large
data sets, etc) are planned.

